# For those Travelling to the Philipine Islands.



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

This site is an article about a Bomb that killed 19 people outside and airport in the Phillipines. 

Becareful travelling:


http://www.msnbc.com/news/880411.asp?vts=030420031605


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

I doubt it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I doubt it. *




I saw recent PBS Special about a woman who was rescued by US Marines and Regular PI infantry, that were fighting the following the rebels in the south. Her husband died in the rescue effort.
If I see it on again I wll post the show name for tracking purposes.


----------



## bart (May 13, 2003)

You have to be careful not to get a skewed version of life in the Philippines. It is safe to go there if you watch your step. Probably you should steer clear of Basilan and Jolo, just in the same way you should steer clear of Compton or South Central when you visit Los Angeles.

I lived in the Philippines during the Cold War, right after the fall of the Marcos Regime. The world was a very dangerous place then. There were communist rebels, muslim separatists, and CIA, KGB, and Red Chinese agents causing trouble all over the Philippines. It was safe then still, as long as you knew not to go to contested areas, or high crime areas. Any newspaper or embassy handout would tell you and still will today. 

If you go to the Philippines, or anywhere for that matter, pay attention to the travel advisories, and be sure to pay attention to your surroundings. The Philippines is a country of law and order. Murder is illegal, kidnapping is illegal and as a result they are relatively uncommon and punished severely. The majority of the country and the majority of what you as a tourist have a chance to encounter, is safe. It is an unjust demonstration of "first world" arrogance to take those headlines and judge the entire country on them.


----------



## Cruentus (May 14, 2003)

Good point about the 1st World stuff.

However, imagine if other countries took are skewed and crazy @$$ media as gospel to what the U.S. is like. Sheesh...nobody would ever come here!

Paul

P.S. no disrespect to Rich, though...and I do think that we should all heed his warning when traveling, especially to a country that runs by a different set of rules then what your used too!:asian:


----------

